# how to tell your lawyer you are not happy with the outcome...



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/man-punches-lawyer-face-seconds-124645964.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well that is a couple more charges to be filed against him. I hope he had rabies shot before biting the lawyer. It would cost taxpayers a lot of money to get him treated before he faces the new charges


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Well that is a couple more charges to be filed against him. I hope he had rabies shot before biting the lawyer. It would cost taxpayers a lot of money to get him treated before he faces the new charges


Which one do you hope had the rabies shots?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since he was convicted of a violent crime, his hands should have been cuffed behind his back.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Which one do you hope had the rabies shots?


The low life


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> The low life


Like I said, which one are you hoping got the rabies shots?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have friends who are lawyers.
They wouldn't be helped by rabies inoculations. It'd be too late.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's why belly chains are a good idea. Anyone looking at that kind of time should* NOT* have his arms free.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have friends who are lawyers.
> They wouldn't be helped by rabies inoculations. It'd be too late.


It should be a nation-wide law, that once you pass the Bar Exam, you should be vaccinated for Rabies.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> It should be a nation-wide law, that once you pass the Bar Exam, you should be vaccinated for Rabies.


Is that to stop the spread of rabies?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No. It just keeps lawyers from foaming at the mouth when ambulances pass by.


----------

